# Ear cropping in Atlanta, GA?????



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been looking for the past hour no luck, and I am trying not to travel to south GA. Any recommendations??


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

dsgdlover said:


> I've been looking for the past hour no luck, and I am trying not to travel to south GA. Any recommendations??


The only place I would suggest is Mountain Top Vet in Pisquah, AL. They use laser instead of knife and we've always been very happy with their work.

(256) 451-1204


----------

